# My 3 EE



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are getting bigger. I can't wait for them to go outside . Spring can't come around fast enough. One more month to go.

They were 11 weeks old when I got them a few weeks ago,it was to cold outside in the coop for them ,i had them out and they didn't do well so I brought them inside.

The white one I'm on the fence about. I am hoping it's not a roo. If so it goes back to the guy I got it from .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The white one doesn't look like a roo-yet, but it's not looking like an EE either.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

What breed are they


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are EE . Easter eggers... 
One of the hatcheries bred their own snow white ee, that's where the guy got them .I think he used cackle or McMurray. 
Yeah snow white might turn out to be prince charming. It has green legs. White is so hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For that age I would think it's a hen. I'll bet she lays white eggs too.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm hoping it's a hen too. White eggs are fine, I get so many blue, blue green and brown and cream white would be nice


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice looking trio!!!The white one is a beauty!!!I hope for your sake it's a hen.My white EE is named Lily.She gets so dirty w/ egg on her face or the dirt really shows on her.She always looks dirty and then I call her Grubb.It's also good to know somebody has more chickens in the house than I do.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm hoping she is a she too. All 3 are still making baby noises. Yeah 6 in the house now. One of my older ones outside almost came in the house yesterday as bill said she didn't look right,but I have no more cages or room. He put her in the coop and gave her some electrolytes and she perked up.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 3 ee's today. They are now in the main coop with the others. 64 degree weather today so everyone got to free range for a bit and get to know them in their cage. Now everyone is roosting together. 
The bredas took to them right away, very good with them.




























I'm really hoping snow white is not prince charming. I am pretty sure she is a she, as so far Mork didn't try to attack her. But those tail feathers....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Now I just have 3 in the house.. once it gets warmer the other 2 go into their own coop and my bantam goes to my friend as she has bantams


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

They are big enough now


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Spring time is worm time. Time to worm our feathered friends!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep they were all dewormed the other day


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hawkeye was out too, but she is back inside as she needs to be with bantams, she did enjoy the day out with the others.

Here she is with 2 of the babies before we went back inside. She is really spoiled now being in the house, and much tamer as well. Now she loves to be carried around lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Snow white almost looks like a White Leghorn pullet without the comb and wattles lol. 
Hawkeye is a beautiful EE.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Dawg. She is really pretty all white. She does have one small black dot on her , so she isn't truly pure white. Her legs are very yellow, so that's throwing me off on her gender.

Hawkeye throws gorgeous babies if she is with a legbar roo, her babies I hatched last year grew up to be gorgeous. She is super chatty, not chicken noise but more like jungle sound chatty, none of my other chickens sound like her at all, she has a very unique jungle type sound call that she does all the time, for some reason it reminds me of the jungle movies with all the exotic bird noises...it's a shame she can't be with my LF anymore, they pick on her way to much and she freaks out. She lays a pretty blue egg every other day. 
Here is her coloring after her bath

I had her sister too ,they looked like twins but she died from a tumor over a year ago.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here are snow whites legs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 3 are doing good, staying in the coop for now, I have food and water in there for them. They can go out if they want as the coop door is open .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They're getting big!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah. They are big enough now to be with the others. Which frees up their cage for a brooder and leaves me with 3 inside now lol instead of 6 until the eggs hatch lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Snow White has this tail I'm not liking. ...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Does it always look like that?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep... as the chick grew the tail grew... has thick legs,and it's pea comb is a bit red... so far Mork hasn't tried to kill it , so I'm hoping it's a female. It's very flighty and stays away from Mork, so who knows.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like a rooster's tail,don't it?White roosters are usually very beautiful.I miss seeing my white Cochin rooster out front.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a weird bird. I don't think it looks like rooster.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The tail is the only weird part, it's a hatchery easter egger, so I'm waiting to see if it lays an egg. If it's a hen it should start between now and april. I did find a small tan egg the other day, but I don't know who it's from


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Doesnt look like a roo to me neither.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I get all the weird ones lol


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sometimes the weird ones are the best.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol true. I'm really hoping it is a female and lays a pretty color egg. I have a new small tan egg someone is laying, I can't figure out who it is though.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe the mystery egg belongs to Snow White and the egg is not tan but pink.You never know....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't seen the 3 even look at the nesting boxes, the wyandotte has been checking out the boxes, and a few others. I need a camera in the coop to see who lays what lol. Ee's are not guaranteed to lay colored eggs, I had one thst laid a creme colored egg


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The white ee lost that long tail feather, it now has a pullet tail!and a comb that looks like she shoukd start laying any day


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think the white one might be laying a small cream egg I found


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's an odd bird. Is she friendly?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope she is very flighty


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I saw her go in the coop this morning and when I went out a half hour later I found a small cream color egg so I think it's hers. I was hoping for a colored egg nut I know easter eggers are not guaranteed to lay colored eggs


----------

